# Serenity Loom



## Neenar

Hi, I received a serenity loom as a christmas present and I have tried to use it but its a nightmare. Unfortunately it was a gift from my mum so if I don't use it she will be offended. Does anyone have any experience using one and how is the best way to start. I have never done any kind of loom knitting before and then instructions that came with it are far from self explanitory.


----------



## Stablebummom

Did you look on Youtube?


----------



## Neenar

Yeah I did but what I could find we're mainly reviews or poorly lit videos and I still couldn't figure out what they were doing lol


----------



## Omaann

Did you check the web site for that loom brand, llotsa of them have very good directions, written and video? Just a thought!


----------



## ernai

Neenar said:


> Hi, I received a serenity loom as a christmas present and I have tried to use it but its a nightmare. Unfortunately it was a gift from my mum so if I don't use it she will be offended. Does anyone have any experience using one and how is the best way to start. I have never done any kind of loom knitting before and then instructions that came with it are far from self explanitory.


These are a few different sites you can try:-

NEW serenity loom; review and how-to use as a rake. - YouTube
► 6:58► 6:58
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAHKCL5D4w8
Oct 6, 2012 - Uploaded by ihavenomoreskittles
In this video i do a review of the new and old serenity looms and also show you how to use the new loom as a ...

The Truth About Serenity Looms - Loom Knitting - YouTube
► 9:26► 9:26
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeIL1mCOD4w
Mar 28, 2011 - Uploaded by mikeyssmail
I really want to do a large project and was ready to buy the Serenity loom, ... serenity loom shown here but ...

Serenity Looms Are Now Available - YouTube
► 6:42► 6:42
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjk4DpF4wIo
Mar 30, 2010 - Uploaded by mikeyssmail
http://thecrochetcrowd.com Getting Started With A Serenity Loom. ... These are a challenge to use but once ...

Review/Tutorial for Universal Serenity Loom Knitting - YouTube
► 6:07► 6:07
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8lN9O5C8zo
Jan 30, 2011 - Uploaded by ndnorth2
Thank you for﻿ posting, I have regular rectangular looms. Sometimes I use them to give my hands a break from ...
Video 7 - how to figure 8 stitch on serenity loom, serenity ... - YouTube
► 7:12► 7:12

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIZr2zuT32Q
Feb 13, 2012 - Uploaded by ihavenomoreskittles
I show you how to use your serenity loom as a rake loom, give you my personal review of the loom itself ...

More videos for how to use serenity loom »
How do you use the Serenity Knitting Loom?
www.instructables.com/.../How-do-you-use-the-Serenity-Knitting-Lo...29 Apr 2009  I bought a Serenity Knitting Loom at the Hobby Lobby the other day, and the instructions that came with it are terrible. I have searched Google ...

Serenity Loom | Shop Hobby Lobby
shop.hobbylobby.com/products/serenity-loom-650713/Serenity loom. For a beginner I would rate this loom as a 5 Star. It is easy to use and the price is right. But you have to have the yarn loose to knit with. If not the ...

How to Knit with a serenity loom « Knitting & Crochet
knitting-crochet.wonderhowto.com/.../knit-with-serenity-loom-3498...30 Apr 2010  A serenity loom can produce a blanket up to 10 feet. To start, thread a double loop of thread through a straw. Then use the loop of thread to pull ...

How to Make a Serenity Knitting Loom | eHow.com
www.ehow.com  Arts & CraftsOne unique characteristic of the Serenity Loom is that you can create a very large knitting pattern, approximately 10-feet wide, if you use the whole loom, but the ...

Serenity Loom 8 shape loom S shape loom
www.knittingloomfactory.com/.../serenity-loom-8-shape-loom-s-sha...Serenity Loom,Serenity Knitting Loom,Serenity Loom 8 S shape loom. You are here: » knitting loom » Serenity Loom 8 shape loom S shape loom ...

Hope one of these can help you.


----------



## Neenar

Wow! Thank you, that's my afternoon sorted.


----------



## cheryllsms

I have one and I will second the warning to keep the yarn very loose. This loom is fragile compared to the wooden or KK looms, and it is easy to break the teeth, especially when you have a large fabric hanging from it. I was making a baby blanket with worsted weight acrylic yarn and broke teeth just trying to move the loom one handed! I'm such a klutz anyway, and I'm so used to the heavier looms. Did learn not to use chenille or cotton (no stretch in the yarn), but any of RedHeart's Supersaver acrylics work fine. I think the slight stiffness or scratchiness helps hold the yarn in place while knitting--but then it washes out and leaves the blanket all soft. Have fun!


----------



## DickWorrall

This will help you when you are loading the yarn onto your Serenity Loom.




It is faster to get the yarn on and it helps to keep the tension and not too tight.
Dick


----------



## marlayna

i have one and i also and find it complicated. havent been able to find much research on how to use it. wich is a bummer. the only info i have found is by AMANDA PRATT on youtube. she doesnt have any videos on her actually using it. she just gives a few helpful hints..


----------



## DickWorrall

Here are some more videos.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=serenity+loom
Dick


----------



## smartiedriver

This afternoon I was researching afghan looms, as I want to get one and found these two sites amongst many.
goodknitkisses.com
vivaloom.com

Hope this helps you


----------



## smartiedriver

On the web the best help goes under afghan loom knits or afghan knitting looms.

I found these this afternoon as I`m wanting to buy one but don`t like the prices .


----------

